# doing my headliner



## xedoutdaorda (Mar 13, 2007)

so im doing my headliner again. I just got the frabic in want to know what you guys think


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'd totally rock that.


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

That's different.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dan0954)*

Those look like some old school Vision Street Wear Skate pants. Hell YEAH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

that is fo sho.


----------



## xedoutdaorda (Mar 13, 2007)

just did the headliner, pillers, and all the door cards today ill post pics in the next few days


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (xedoutdaorda)*

you should see my headliner!!


----------



## xedoutdaorda (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (vento86)*

now i took the pic with my cell phone so its a little dark but here it is
now i just have to buy some 20th parts to finish it off










_Modified by xedoutdaorda at 3:56 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

thats so sick...i wanna do my GLI in something different like that but i cant make up my mind


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (OMGitsKYLE!)*

thats crazy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (stv1der)*

what did you use, what kind of adhesive? what tools to get air bubles out.. i want detail, i also cant make up my mind if i should do something like that... how long did it take you?


----------



## DavidIll (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (wagen6)*

why the hell would you want to look at skulls all the time? do you kill people, let their bodies decompose, then marvel at the structure of the skull? damn man that's for people who want to feel tough.looks like you did a good job though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgti01 (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Old Windy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Windy* »_Those look like some old school Vision Street Wear Skate pants. Hell YEAH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Wow! I remember those pants...lol. I had a pair. VSW was the **** back in the day. The headliner looks awesome man. Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

thats freakin awesome


----------



## HuRlEyVdUbS (Dec 24, 2007)

looks really good and will look even better with the 20th parts


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (wagen6)*

I also just did my headliner, but in suede material. Its pretty simple all you have to do it take the head liner its self out of the car. Then gently rip the old material off the headliner. then take a scotch brite pad and scrub off all the old adheasive. then any cracks in the headliner or if it broke while taking it out just use duck tape on the non material side of the headliner. then then lay the new material over the headliner to see what you have to work with. you can use super 77 which is a glue adheasive made by 3m or use super trim adheasive also made by 3m. you can work from the back of the headliner foward and just spray down the adheasive and rub you hands to get any "bubbles" out. *BE CAREFULL* not to spray to much adheasive just enough to make it stick; otherwise it will bleed through. take the left over material on the sides and glue them to the top of the headliner. any holes where handles go ect just cut out with razor blades. Good Luck


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not such a fan of skulls n whatnot but thats a damn good job.


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Ricerboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricerboy* »_I also just did my headliner, but in suede material. Its pretty simple all you have to do it take the head liner its self out of the car. Then gently rip the old material off the headliner. then take a scotch brite pad and scrub off all the old adheasive. then any cracks in the headliner or if it broke while taking it out just use duck tape on the non material side of the headliner. then then lay the new material over the headliner to see what you have to work with. you can use super 77 which is a glue adheasive made by 3m or use super trim adheasive also made by 3m. you can work from the back of the headliner foward and just spray down the adheasive and rub you hands to get any "bubbles" out. *BE CAREFULL* not to spray to much adheasive just enough to make it stick; otherwise it will bleed through. take the left over material on the sides and glue them to the top of the headliner. any holes where handles go ect just cut out with razor blades. Good Luck

thanx.. will be doing this really soon


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (xedoutdaorda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xedoutdaorda* »_now i took the pic with my cell phone so its a little dark but here it is
now i just have to buy some 20th parts to finish it off









_Modified by xedoutdaorda at 3:56 PM 6-3-2009_

if you want to have the look right away and maybe in turn save some money you could always paint..


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (xedoutdaorda)*

verynice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hell yeah! Skulls are where it's at


----------



## sky vs. mike (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ricerboy)*

how do you drop the headliner? a buddy of mine at work and i were talking about doing ours, and he said you needed some kind of specialized tool and had to be super careful as to not break the clips and everything. any tips on that?


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1312975
should help you out

I didn't use any crazy tools, just a phillips and a dentist tooth pick to pry things off. The clips are a nuisance but not as bad as everyone makes them out to be. If you're missing a clip here or there, the headliner/pillars won't explode, so you'll be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (BigAl03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigAl03GTI* »_verynice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Al, good work on your interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkfourlife (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (gpips101)*

sorry to thread jack, but im in the middle of doing my interior also, but i cant figure how to get the sunroof slider out, also the pillers, any help anyone??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hondamnit (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (mkfourlife)*

where is a good place to buy fabric ?


----------



## murdered vr6 (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mkfourlife... read my thread.. it's two above yours.


----------



## freshmcgee (May 14, 2009)

About how much fabric is needed for a 4 door? Obviously 2 doors need less.


----------



## xedoutdaorda (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (wagen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagen6* »_what did you use, what kind of adhesive? what tools to get air bubles out.. i want detail, i also cant make up my mind if i should do something like that... how long did it take you?

3m super 77, just used my hands, took 7 hours but i live in florida and i was like 100 out and i did everything including the front and read door cards

_Quote, originally posted by *DavidIll* »_why the hell would you want to look at skulls all the time? do you kill people, let their bodies decompose, then marvel at the structure of the skull? damn man that's for people who want to feel tough.looks like you did a good job though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well it goes with the color sceam of my car and my 2 year old son loves it. Oh ya you hit the nail on the head i thing im a big tuff guy oh wait no im not. Im not the one who is talkin crap over the internet. But hey everyone has an opinion

_Quote, originally posted by *murdered vr6* »_Hell yeah! Skulls are where it's at










nice i was lookin at the fabric too

_Quote, originally posted by *mkfourlife* »_sorry to thread jack, but im in the middle of doing my interior also, but i cant figure how to get the sunroof slider out, also the pillers, any help anyone??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sorry bro i dont have a sunroof cant help you out

_Quote, originally posted by *hondamnit* »_where is a good place to buy fabric ? 

I just searched on google

_Quote, originally posted by *freshmcgee* »_About how much fabric is needed for a 4 door? Obviously 2 doors need less.

it depends on how much the fabric stretches i used 6 yards i think but mine really didnt strech at all. I also did all the pillers and the the door cards in the front and the cards in the back



_Modified by xedoutdaorda at 9:45 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## playaplaya11 (Mar 5, 2009)

is it easy to do the door panels/insert myself? does anyone have instructions for me?? =( help a brother outtt!!


----------



## SupaMario33 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: (playaplaya11)*

yeah i need some help on the c pillars in a mark 4 gti. any tips on gettin the material around the sharp corners?


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (xedoutdaorda)*

Is that just regular fabric or the foam backed stuff for headliners?


----------



## xedoutdaorda (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (v b chil-n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v b chil-n* »_Is that just regular fabric or the foam backed stuff for headliners?

just regular fabric


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: doing my headliner (xedoutdaorda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xedoutdaorda* »_so im doing my headliner again. I just got the frabic in want to know what you guys think









not my fav design, but looks like it turned out good..i have crappy beige interior, cloth seats, in my mk3 2.0...and wanna do a regular black headliner...but dont know how, lol..


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (xedoutdaorda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xedoutdaorda* »_now i took the pic with my cell phone so its a little dark but here it is
now i just have to buy some 20th parts to finish it off









_Modified by xedoutdaorda at 3:56 PM 6-3-2009_


Well it sure is different and it makes me a bit dizzy but i would totally rock that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

